# how does this sound??



## jcolvv89 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, I decided I wanted to build a grow box. So this is my idea on how it will be....  PLEASE tell me if its a good idea or not, any input is welcomed.


Box: 30'' long, 20" high, 12" wide
Inside: tin foil all around
Box will be split into 2 compartments
Fan on each side
Hole on each side to let air drift out on its own
growing bulbs in each compartment.


Does that sound good? Or should I not even put a divider in there?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sounds good but i would drop the tin foil and go with flat white paint. Also why are you breaking it in half? Do you plan on vegging in one and flower in the other?*


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 16, 2007)

No, I just thought you weren't suppose to put them together..but most likely I'm wrong since I'm still a noob to this..

Also you think flat white paint would be better then tin foil? I thought tin foil would be good cause the reflection it will give off of the light


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 16, 2007)

jcolvv89 said:
			
		

> Also you think flat white paint would be better then tin foil? I thought tin foil would be good cause the reflection it will give off of the light


 
Nope. TBG is right, white paint would be better. Never use tin foil, it is pretty reflectant but it also creats alot of hot spots wich in a small area could cause a fire. and it tears easy and not fun to work with. Just go with the paint.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, so use FLAT white paint, or just white paint...


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jul 16, 2007)

dude , there is not need to divide it... would you post some pics when you have it done???


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes pics will be posted right away when the hole thing is all done being built..

I'm buying the wood possibly today and the paint


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

I would make it higher. 20 inches isn't even two foot. By the time you count in the lights and your pots you are leaving no room for plant growth.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah man, a LOT taller.  Then, if you plan on using a high power lighting system instead of flourescents, you have more forgiveness with the heat discharge that could potentially bake (pun intended) your plants.

I typically run a 400W HPS in a 3'x6' closet with lots of ventilation and I always have at least a foot between the bottom of the reflector and the tops of the plants.  I had big bud, which I don't think is extraordinarily tall, going and had to pull out the shelf in my closet and mount the hanger dowel up higher (I had the fixture chained to that).

I understand wanting to keep it small but I would urge you to go bigger than you think you will need now and not regret it later.  If i was going to do a setup for two plants I would probably go something like 2' D x 3' W x 5' T.  This is assuming the use of a HPS system (if you want something for both phases of the grow), 5 gallon pots (the shiznit), and a grate of some kind to catch the water.  

I think The Brother's Grunt built a beautiful veg chamber that would have fit in in most rooms, it had really nice double doors and a good overall design if you're looking for one to copy.  You'll have to run a search.  I just think I would want to go taller than his but I don't recall him wanting to flower in there so it makes sense.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

I think that with that small of a grow box a HPS unit is just out of the question. You would have to go with CFL's and there still wouldn't be any room. I'm not trying to bust your balls but its just not practical to build a grow box that small.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok thanks guys..and no ur not busting my balls I asked for the advice....So make it taller you guys think...what about length? advance that too??

And far as lights, I don't know what kind to get, I don't know what stores around me sell what kind....Lowes? Home Depot? Ace Hardware?
What bulbbs you recommend??


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you think I can use this as my grow box? Just I will take out that shelf and add doors..

Its 30" long
almost 1' wide
and 28" high


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think its do-able. I'm sure some people can give you some good tips.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't hurt the turtles!!!!!

:spit:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 24, 2007)

jcolvv89 said:
			
		

> Do you think I can use this as my grow box? Just I will take out that shelf and add doors..
> 
> Its 30" long
> almost 1' wide
> and 28" high


 depends on how many plants u want to grow. but that will work great i would keep the shelf in there so that way u can use it to adjust how close u want your plants to the light until they are tall enough to be on the bottom. also what kind of lights do u plan on using? and u are gonna want to make an exhaust in there good luck my friend peace


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Don't hurt the turtles!!!!!
> 
> :spit:


 
hahaha I won't! there in a bigger tank now...couldnt believe someone would be able to see the turtles in that pic


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> depends on how many plants u want to grow. but that will work great i would keep the shelf in there so that way u can use it to adjust how close u want your plants to the light until they are tall enough to be on the bottom. also what kind of lights do u plan on using? and u are gonna want to make an exhaust in there good luck my friend peace


 
I was thinking about gettin a HPS system...think I should?
For fans, how many you think I need and put them on the top to blow in air, and just put a opening on the bottom to let the air out?


----------



## booradley (Jul 24, 2007)

If your not opposed to cutting a hole in the top, you could give yourself more room by having the lights on top and shining down the hole you cut. That way you could more or less grow right up to the top.. Would also help with the heat a lot. You could even put another box over the top if you want it stealth.

Oh, and if you do plan to keep the shelf to adjust the height of the plants, you'll need to add a few more holes to get the shelf lower. If you get HPS you'd only need one more set really (so you can put the shelf halfway fro mthe bottom to where the holes start now. If you use CFLs or Floros of any kind, you'll need many more holes to be able to adjust to keep your plants withine inches of the lights.


----------



## g-towngrowboy (Jul 24, 2007)

ok I started growing my plants outdoor in the beginng of may and it is now jully they are just started to bud how much longer till you think they will be ready to havest 
all the plants are 4 feet tall 
there are 6 purps 
the rest are skunk


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 24, 2007)

Just throwing out an idea here. Dividing vertical in center. One side could have a 150 HPS or 100 MH depending on how you feel about flowering. Other side for timer, ballast, fan, mini scrubber, and a shelf for nutes and water. How stealth do you need it?


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 5, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14744&highlight=85cannabliss+freezer

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17198&highlight=85cannabliss+freezer

just what can be done if you put your mind to work and do it right 1st time instead of it looking shabby and then you haveing to scrap it coz its not good enough.

85C


----------

